# zd1201 wlan driver builds but wont modprobe :-(

## Chilling_Silence

Ive been trying to use http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/ with my WLAN card I recently purchased.

Im stuck - After hours of playing with the driver C-Code, Im still nowhere further. This is what it says:

Stellar zd1201-0.13 # make

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ M=/root/drivers/zd1201-0.13 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc2-love1'

 Building modules, stage 2.

 MODPOST

*** Warning: "wireless_send_event" [/root/drivers/zd1201-0.13/zd1201.ko] undefined!

 LD [M]  /root/drivers/zd1201-0.13/zd1201.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc2-love1'

Stellar zd1201-0.13 #

So, make install works, but I try:

Stellar zd1201-0.13 # modprobe zd1201

FATAL: Error inserting zd1201 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-rc2-love1/extra/zd1201.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

In dmesg I get (As a result):

zd1201: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

What do I do from here? That "wireless_send_event" is only mentioned twice in the whole driver?

Many thanks

Chill.

----------

## guni

Did u compile 

```

Device Drivers ->

Networking support ->

Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)->

* Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

in the kernel ?

greetz guni

----------

## Chilling_Silence

No, I hadnt, but I worked this out by asking on my local LUG Mailing list a short while back.

Works great, I just use ifconfig wlan0 10.1.1.4 and walk round to my mates place and Im on his LAN  :Smile: 

Simple!

Why wont dhcpcd work for wlan0 though?

Cheers

Chill.

----------

